# Grandkid hats!



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

New hats for all the grandkids!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Love them!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Love them!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are all perfect hats......great gifts


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Love them. Of course, since I am in a "contrast with gray" mode right now, those bottom two speak to me.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice. I like the top of the hats in first picture. Just curious, why no pompom on the green one? The other two are great for the older "kids"


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful hats for warm heads.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

redquilter said:


> Very nice. I like the top of the hats in first picture. Just curious, why no pompom on the green one? The other two are great for the older "kids"


The green hat doesn't have a Pom because it is going to a 13 year old boy and he said no thanks. The bottom pic is slouch hats for my 6 year old twins.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes. Of course a 13 yr old doesn't want a pom pom!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

They are so well done, look warm and cozy.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great hats


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Perfect hats


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great hats. Love all the colors that you chosr.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Great hats!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

What yarn and colorway is the pink? Such a lovely shade.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

All nice and warm. I love the striped ones.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking hats!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great hats.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful hats I love the top ones can you tell me the name of the pattern please


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Great hats! Your grandkids will love them!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Terrific hats! One of my favorite things to knit!


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful hats, would love to know which pattern you used for the ribbed hats in the first photo


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Beautiful hats!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful hats!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice hats! I too would be interested in knowing what pattern you used for the rib ones!????


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely hats! Lucky children.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice hats.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Wonderful hats!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am wondering what yarn you used for them.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

What pattern did you use for the top ones. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Great looking hats. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Loved them all I would love to be able to make Pom poms like that❤❤❤❤


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

All are fantastic.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great hats and love the color choices.
Nice knitting and thanks for sharing


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wonderful hats!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They all look very nice. Good job.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow!! These are really lovely - hope all your work is appreciated!


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Great hats! Could you please share the pattern sources you used?


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Great utilitarian gifts! Nice job with the pompoms.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I really love the decreases in your hats in the top picture. How did you do that? All your hats look so comfortable and attractive. Do the hats in the second picture have a hem? I would really like to see your pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Lucky grands!


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

They are all great and will be enjoyed.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hats. :sm24:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute. I like pom poms but I can understand why a 13 year old boy would not want it! He'll love the hat tho - nice and warm.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful assortment of hats! Lovely work!! I knit with and without the pom poms, depending on age.
:sm24:


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Solliejp said:


> Loved them all I would love to be able to make Pom poms like that❤❤❤❤


I used a Pom I'm maker!


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

orilliastitcher said:


> I really love the decreases in your hats in the top picture. How did you do that? All your hats look so comfortable and attractive. Do the hats in the second picture have a hem? I would really like to see your pattern. Thanks for sharing.


Yes...they have a hem.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Patterns!

http://www.craftelf.com/Printable/knitting-pattern-rib-knit-hat-adult-size.html
http://voknits.com/astronomer/


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your hats are great! Thank you for pattern source.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern links!????


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Great hats


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nicely done! Great colors.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great hats, their heads will be kept nice and warm.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

All tthe hats came out great. Rib hats look so neat with or without pompom. I like how you made decresed at the crown of hat


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

They look warm and wonderful!


----------

